# Vektoren in After Effect als Maske verwenden



## Greg3d (27. April 2008)

Hi hab mal nen Frage in Bezug Vekoren 
Ich habe ein Logo in mir in Illustrator erstellt. Wie kann ich das in Affter effects rein importieren sodass ich nur die aussennetzt vom Logo habe. Würde das gerne als Maske verwenden und dann eine Videoebende dahinter legen.
Wie kann ich das machen ohne das komplette Logo neu in Aftereffect zu erstellen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
mfg Greg3d


----------



## NYCity (28. April 2008)

Hallihallo

Keine Ahnung was du mit Außennetze im Logo meinst.

Du kannst in Illustrator den Bereich welcher als Maske dienen soll markieren, Strg+v drücken, in After Effects in der Zeitleiste das Video markieren und Strg+c drücken. Jetzt solltest du eine Maske haben die die selbe Form hat die du in Illustrator markiert hast.

Ein anderer Weg wäre den Hintergrund in Illustrator schwarz zu machen und die Vordergrund weiß(es geht auch andersrum). Importiere diese Alpha-Maske in After Effects und erstelle eine einfache Alphakomposition.


----------

